# Please recommend me all the good plants for a tank that has good lighting for plants?



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

I want ones that look like grass sort of!also where can I buy wood or rocks for my tank?its a 20g long


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What is your lighting?

I have had luck with Dwarf Hairgrass, Micro Swords and Dwarf Sagittarria even under low light. You may have to trim them to keep the height you want. You do need root tabs so they receive enough nutrients.

Any driftwood or Cholla should be boiled for around five minutes and then rinsed in treated water. If you don't like the look of a tank darkened by tannins then you'll need to boil the driftwood several times; Cholla doesn't have tannins driftwood does but takes longer to sink.

Have fun. I love my 20 long.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

What exactly is your "good lighting for plants"? And how has are they suspended above the substrate? Different lights slow different ranges of plants to be grow from low to high light.

Dwarf hair grass (dhg), Belem being the best quality and most exspensive is a versitile grass plant that can be used as a carpet. It grows/spreads at differnt speeds depending on lighting. It can be cut like lawn grass and will still grow.
In medium to high light you can grow blyxa japonica, it cannot be cut like grass as it's actually a stem plant but grows like a grassy bush.
Micro sword and mini microsword work well in medium or high light, grows by runners needs ferts of some form, cannot be cut like grass.
In high light and co2 injections and ferts you can grow ug-utricularia graminifolia- but it won't grow in lesser conditions.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Oops, Aqua Aurora is right; I should have said only the DHG can be trimmed.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

I actually got this plant at petsmart called "Cyperus Helferi" for my 2.5 gallon tank and Im using a LED light on it. Will it be ok?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you want grass-like background plants or carpet plants? Cyperus Helferi is a great background plant.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

What is your LED light? Each brand and model is different. Some will not grow anything but algae, some may be too strong for a shallow tank. Kelvin (k) is the color spectrum of light and its important. 6500k is the best range for plants but 6200-6700k will work.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Well I just bought the Fluval Spec 3 and Seachem Fluorite. Apparently this will help my plants grow. Can I use the Fluorite as my gravel or do I need to mix it with gravel?


----------

